# THE DRESS



## Dee (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok I'm starting it...what did u all think of 'the dress'...I know I don't need to say who's lol!

I thought she looked stunning! Modern, classic, and total princess.


----------



## Marty (Apr 30, 2011)

It was fit for a princess


----------



## Fanch (Apr 30, 2011)

I LOVED it!!!!!!!!!!!! It was perfect for her and looked goregous on her!


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 30, 2011)

I didn't watch the wedding, (will later, have it on DVD) but from the pictures and the news, I agree. I am so relieved that styles have changed...OMG...thank goodness it wasn't another over-done foofy thing like the one Dianna wore. Even back then, it was too much.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 30, 2011)

I really liked it, was tastful, beautiful and not over done. She was a beautiful bride.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 30, 2011)

It was a lovely dress. A complete opposite of that ugly thing that Diana wore.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought her dress was elegant....................BUT am I the only one who like Princess Diana's? I thought her dress was something out of a fairy tale and to this day I love her gown.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 30, 2011)

It was so beautiful!!! What a wonderful wedding


----------



## ErikaS. (Apr 30, 2011)

I would have rocked! in that dress, but then again William is a bit young for me. lol!

But really, it was lovely.


----------



## Gini (Apr 30, 2011)

I loved the dress! Kate's dress was very elegant and she looked stunning in it As much as I loved and admired Diana, I felt her dress was too foofy. Different times and very different people.


----------



## dgrminis (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought it was perfect... Everything about the whole wedding was so "fairy tale"... Loved that she did her own make-up also and her hair was down and simple


----------



## Mona (Apr 30, 2011)

I also thought the dress was beautiful...kind of "plain", but beautiful. I don't mean it was plain, just that it was not as "extravagant" as I expected...it was a perfect choice for her. I also liked the way she left her hair down, going with a more "natural" look.





I also loved her sister's (bridesmaid) dress. I actually may have even liked it more than the wedding dress! LOL! She looked AWESOME in it!! Again, so plain, but so tasteful!!

I was surprised to see only the one "adult" bridesmaid. For some reason, I thought there would be several, like at most weddings, but then I guess the Royal weddings are clearly not on the same level as "all weddings"! LOL! I cannot remember back to Diana's wedding, which was the only other royal wedding I have watched, to know if she had a large bridal party or not...anyone know? Maybe is their tradition to have only one, aside from the children.

I still have a total dislike for Camilla...I cannot stand her. She really reminds me of one of the 3 stepsisters in Cinderella!!



LOL! She just does not seem to "fit the part" at all!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree! The dress was stunning - truly fit for a modern princess - and so was her after-wedding ensemble.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 30, 2011)

It was beautiful, elegant, refined, classic yet had a sexiness about it. I loved it. Princess Diana's was appropriate for the era - remember that was 30 years ago!


----------



## Minimor (Apr 30, 2011)

I missed seeing Kate's sister and her bridesmaid's dress--I only watched about 5 minutes of it & what I watched was just brief clips of the whole thing--the last of the vows, the carriage ride, the kiss... I didn't see Camilla in her wedding finery. I did see the Queen in her yellow outfit, and thought that yellow was a terrible color choice.

Different era or not, I just didn't like Diana's dress. I thought at the time that Diana's dress was ugly, and I still think the same now. Last night Mom asked me if the royal brides choose their own gowns, or who chooses for them. I said I assume the bride makes her own choice, why? She said that she thought someone that really disliked Diana must have chosen her gown!



I laughed, because I had been thinking that Diana's gown looked like it had been chosen by an evil stepmother that didn't like her at all.

For a moment when William was putting the ring on Kate's finger I thought it was too small & wasn't going to go on--but then it did.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 30, 2011)

I LOVED the dress. It was simple but incredibly elegant and classy. Not overdone-nothing about her is ever overdone which is why I like her so much. Her sister's dress was definitely my favorite. Both are such beautiful women.


----------



## bevann (Apr 30, 2011)

I loved the dress and hope it does start a new trend with sleeves on some wedding dresses.Us FAT girls don't look as good in strapless stuff with rolls of fat hanging out.JMO.I am so impressed with then royal couple.They both seem so nice and genuine and have so much feeling and compassion for other people.I'm so glad there were no radical nuts who tried to mess up their special day for them.Watched it on TLC today and enjoyed it lots.


----------



## Mona (Apr 30, 2011)

bevann said:


> I am so impressed with then royal couple.They both seem so nice and genuine and have so much feeling and compassion for other people.


I totally agree, and truthfully, I think that is in HUGE part, thanks to the inner beauty, generosity and sincere people loving personality of their (William and Harry's) beautiful Mother Diana!






 I think she really helped bring the "Royalty" to the general public level! She was soooo down to earth!


----------



## kaykay (May 1, 2011)

I loved her dress but I was shocked by what her sister wore. To me it looked way to much like a wedding dress which again to ME takes away from the bride.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 1, 2011)

kaykay said:


> I loved her dress but I was shocked by what her sister wore. To me it looked way to much like a wedding dress which again to ME takes away from the bride.



But it is the Bride who chooses the dresses for her party isn't it? I WAS surprised to see her in white also; but it worked.


----------



## ohmt (May 1, 2011)

In other countries it is customary for the bridesmaids to wear white as well. We have to remember that each country has their own history which means their own set of 'rules' and ways of doing things. In some countries white means death so they make sure the color is not a part of the wedding at all.


----------



## Helicopter (May 1, 2011)

I thought both girls looks amazing. I bet Pippa had to spend the reception beating off the aristocrats with a stick.






The fellows didn't look too shabby either.





Thoroughly enjoyed the whole thing, even the glimpse of one of the escort horses without his rider.

Thought it was significant that Wills gave Kate not one but two kisses.



Go William.

As for Camilla, she must have talents of which we are unaware.


----------



## Mona (May 1, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> As for Camilla, she must have talents of which we are unaware.


She must! LOL!!! Move over Monica, here comes Camilla!



OOPS!!!



Did I say that out loud???!!


----------



## susanne (May 1, 2011)

Loved THE DRESS, loved Pippa's dress, loved William's sweetness and Harry's orneriness, loved the carriages and horses, loved the cars (especially the bio-fueled Aston Martin -- that's a car that even a da#@ed liberal greenie can love!)...I even loved all the "fascinator" hats (my sister and I made our own out of found objects)...

...but I'm STILL drooling over David Beckham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minimor (May 2, 2011)

Am curious--what do some of you dislike about Camilla? What has she said or done to make you dislike her so much? Or is it just her appearance? If so, how very shallow, to judge someone on appearance! I suspect she has a maturity that Charles & others can appreciate--a maturity that Diana always lacked. Sorry, I have disliked Diana since the incident at the track where she and Fergie were poking others with their hatpins and thought they were just the funniest. Nothing too princess-like in that behavior!


----------



## susanne (May 2, 2011)

While I felt sorry for Diana, I don't feel Camilla was to blame. In the long run, Camilla and Charles' love has lasted through many years of adversity, including their own mistakes...a true, though homely, fairytale.

As for the queen...I can only hope I look that good and am that active at 85! (and Prince Philip is soldiering on at 90)

Does anyone know if she still rides?


----------



## Sue_C. (May 2, 2011)

> Am curious--what do some of you dislike about Camilla? What has she said or done to make you dislike her so much? Or is it just her appearance? If so, how very shallow, to judge someone on appearance! I suspect she has a maturity that Charles & others can appreciate--a maturity that Diana always lacked. Sorry, I have disliked Diana since the incident at the track where she and Fergie were poking others with their hatpins and thought they were just the funniest. Nothing too princess-like in that behavior!



Just an old-fashioned kinda gal I am...because I cannot for one second feel any like or respect for that woman.

Sorry, but my "dislike" is tainted by the fact that she (albeit reportedly) carried on an affair throughout Charles' and Diana's marriage, very likely being a huge source of pain for a young and (yes) at times very immature woman who was thrust into the spotlight and expected to act like a matron when she was so obviously not. I cannot see that you'd allow that one silly incident turn one against all the good that she (Diana) managed to accomplish in such a short life, yet feel any kind of appreciation for the "maturity" of that adulterous old hag.


----------



## SampleMM (May 2, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> Just an old-fashioned kinda gal I am...because I cannot for one second feel any like or respect for that woman.
> 
> Sorry, but my "dislike" is tainted by the fact that she (albeit reportedly) carried on an affair throughout Charles' and Diana's marriage, very likely being a huge source of pain for a young and (yes) at times very immature woman who was thrust into the spotlight and expected to act like a matron when she was so obviously not. I cannot see that you'd allow that one silly incident turn one against all the good that she (Diana) managed to accomplish in such a short life, yet feel any kind of appreciation for the "maturity" of that adulterous old hag.



I'm with you Sue. Diana was a wonderful woman, a great mother and a real humanitarian. I will_* never*_ respect a woman or man that carries on an affair with a married person.


----------



## Minimor (May 3, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> I'm with you Sue. Diana was a wonderful woman, a great mother and a real humanitarian. I will_* never*_ respect a woman or man that carries on an affair with a married person.


How about a married person who carries on an affair with someone else?? After all, Diana wasn't so "good" in that respect--she was still married to Charles when she was having an affair (publicly acknowledged after a time) with the riding instructor fellow, whatever his name was.

In truth that incident at the races was just one thing out of many that made me unimpressed with Diana. There were plenty more actions that made her unlikable for me. IMO she was a twit. Charles—I had no use for him long before he met Diana—that stems from something that he did when he was here on a Royal visit years ago, something that I have absolutely no use for-—and as for Charles’ affair with Camilla while he was still married to Diana, that is kind of counterbalanced by her own similar behavior. She blamed Charles for the breakup of the marriage; Charles blamed Diana for the break up...I have little use for either side and when it comes down to it, for me Camilla is probably the least irritating of the whole lot!


----------



## Sue_C. (May 3, 2011)

Minimor said:


> How about a married person who carries on an affair with someone else?? After all, Diana wasn't so "good" in that respect--she was still married to Charles when she was having an affair (publicly acknowledged after a time) with the riding instructor fellow, whatever his name was.
> 
> In truth that incident at the races was just one thing out of many that made me unimpressed with Diana. There were plenty more actions that made her unlikable for me. IMO she was a twit. Charles—I had no use for him long before he met Diana—that stems from something that he did when he was here on a Royal visit years ago, something that I have absolutely no use for-—and as for Charles’ affair with Camilla while he was still married to Diana, that is kind of counterbalanced by her own similar behavior. She blamed Charles for the breakup of the marriage; Charles blamed Diana for the break up...I have little use for either side and when it comes down to it, for me Camilla is probably the least irritating of the whole lot!



Actually, not knowing any of them personally makes this all kind of moot when you think about it...only ones I ever "met" was the Queen and Prince Phillip, and even then, only while being reviewed on parade. I was shocked by how small/short the Queen really is. LOL! I just hope that this new generation gets back on track and brings both morality and better judgement.


----------



## Mona (May 3, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> Just an old-fashioned kinda gal I am...because I cannot for one second feel any like or respect for that woman.
> 
> Sorry, but my "dislike" is tainted by the fact that she (albeit reportedly) carried on an affair throughout Charles' and Diana's marriage, very likely being a huge source of pain for a young and (yes) at times very immature woman who was thrust into the spotlight and expected to act like a matron when she was so obviously not. I cannot see that you'd allow that one silly incident turn one against all the good that she (Diana) managed to accomplish in such a short life, yet feel any kind of appreciation for the "maturity" of that adulterous old hag.



EXACTLY my thought too Sue!!


----------



## SampleMM (May 3, 2011)

Minimor said:


> How about a married person who carries on an affair with someone else?? After all, Diana wasn't so "good" in that respect--she was still married to Charles when she was having an affair (publicly acknowledged after a time) with the riding instructor fellow, whatever his name was.
> 
> In truth that incident at the races was just one thing out of many that made me unimpressed with Diana. There were plenty more actions that made her unlikable for me. IMO she was a twit. Charles—I had no use for him long before he met Diana—that stems from something that he did when he was here on a Royal visit years ago, something that I have absolutely no use for-—and as for Charles’ affair with Camilla while he was still married to Diana, that is kind of counterbalanced by her own similar behavior. She blamed Charles for the breakup of the marriage; Charles blamed Diana for the break up...I have little use for either side and when it comes down to it, for me Camilla is probably the least irritating of the whole lot!


My bad, I forgot about James Hewitt and yes that is wrong. It is totally wrong but I am going to cut her some slack because she had no idea that there was going to be three people in her marriage and let's face it three's a crowd.


----------



## susanne (May 3, 2011)

It's all a matter of whose publicity we choose to believe -- there is no way we know what actually went on...we can only go by what we are fed.

Diana, sweet and innocent, sold newspapers...Camilla, wicked witch, sold newspapers...so that's what they printed. A happily married royal is boring...notice how they no longer write about Princess Anne or Prince Edward and Sophie? Snore...


----------



## Helicopter (May 3, 2011)

Don't know why but I was never a Diana fan (jealousy probably) but if there hadn't been a Diana there would not be a William.



He seems to be a terrific fellow.

If Charles hadn't been so weak he would have married Camilla in the first place...........still no Wills.

The Royal Soap Opera continues.

What did you think of Fergie's girls? Interesting choice of headgear, don't you think?


----------

